# What do you do with your pup when you’re at work?



## JGorman (Mar 28, 2013)

My wife will be starting a full-time job in the next few weeks, so I’m trying to figure out what the options are for our pup since she won’t be home with him during the day. The best idea I’ve come up with is putting a 10’ x 10’ chain link kennel in the back yard with plenty of shade and water. Will a 3.5 month old pup be ok in a chain link kennel for 8-9 hours? When considering how hot it gets during the summer here in Mississippi I don’t really like this plan, but I don’t know what else to do. 

Thanks, 
Joseph


----------



## Gunssmoke3217 (Feb 12, 2013)

when my pup was 4 months old. She was in kennel for 9 hours a day and had no problem. We gradually built her up to that point. She knows that when we leave for works it is her downtime. I wouldnt be suprised if she sleeps all day. We provide her with adequate excercise daily.


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

My pup came to my office with me for about four months until it was time to head off to training....It was fun, though count on a severe case of bonding after that much time together.


----------



## BeauxNC (Feb 19, 2013)

Mine stays in a fenced in back yard, with an invisible fence to keep them from digging out. They hang out under some shade trees most of the day. If that isn't an option, the 10x10 kennel will be fine. With the whole yard to roam, I can guarantee you if I go home right now they are both in a bed they have dug out under one of the trees. They spend 90% of their day in that one spot. The other 10% is finding stuff in the yard I never knew existed and trying to pull up boards on my wood deck.


----------



## Rick S (Mar 6, 2013)

Spring said:


> My pup came to my office with me for about four months until it was time to head off to training....It was fun, though count on a severe case of bonding after that much time together.


I did the same thing. The bonding time was great, but almost too great at the same time. I was lucky enough that I have a friend who works at a dog training school, and he agreed to take him for 2 weeks during the day and work on his basic obedience, as well as try to break up the separation anxiety. Two weeks later and he is coming to work with me again, but at least I can leave his sight at home without him freaking out.


----------



## Don Lietzau (Jan 8, 2011)

BeauxNC said:


> Mine stays in a fenced in back yard, with an invisible fence to keep them from digging out. They hang out under some shade trees most of the day. If that isn't an option, the 10x10 kennel will be fine. With the whole yard to roam, I can guarantee you if I go home right now they are both in a bed they have dug out under one of the trees. They spend 90% of their day in that one spot. The other 10% is finding stuff in the yard I never knew existed and trying to pull up boards on my wood deck.


I would keep pup in the 10x10 kennel with plenty of water and shade. To much room to roam makes for naughty dogs looking to get into trouble. Just my opinion. Don


----------



## Rick S (Mar 6, 2013)

Don Lietzau said:


> I would keep pup in the 10x10 kennel with plenty of water and shade. To much room to roam makes for naughty dogs looking to get into trouble. Just my opinion. Don


Especially for a 3.5 month old puppy.


----------



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

*That is where dogs belong outside! We are going outside just as soon as I can wake up this big old black dog that is under my feet. Well sometimes it is okay to let them in?*


----------



## Gary Southall (Jan 17, 2012)

Mine stay in three 5x10 kennels with aluminum Kuranda beds in the basement where they are in A/C in the summer and heat in winter. Sealed the concrete floor just in case of accidents. Small pups stay in a crate until they are housebroken.


----------



## Paul Frey (Jun 15, 2012)

Mine are kenneled inside the house.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

I have always worked full time and from the beginning they are in a kennel in the house. At 4 mos they should allready have control and should be able to wait until someone gets home.


----------



## PennyRetrievers (Mar 29, 2013)

Take the dog to work with you!

Wait, they won't let you bring your dog to work? 

...time to find a new job.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Dec 10, 2010)

I started bringing my pup into work, wasn't really sure how it would work out. Its been great though, and now whenever I DON'T bring him in my secretaries really give me hell. Little different for me though as I own my business.


----------



## straightsix (Feb 17, 2013)

Meleagris1 said:


> I started bringing my pup into work, wasn't really sure how it would work out. Its been great though, and now whenever I DON'T bring him in my secretaries really give me hell. Little different for me though as I own my business.



Thanks for saying you own your own business. I've seen a lot of people post in threads suggesting to take a young puppy to work with you and I never understood what kind of job would allow this. Unless you're the boss, what job allows this?


----------



## FishnShoot (May 14, 2010)

I have someone come over at lunch time everyday to let both my dogs out (11yr old and 6 month old). I'm gone for 9-11 hours a day and that's what worked for me.


----------



## Novemberwitch (Mar 7, 2006)

I take mine to work everyday with me since he was 7 weeks old. Didn't take long to find places in the office to fall asleep!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't have the ability to bring my puppies to work - in weather appropriate situations, the older dogs are outside in a 5x10 kennel with a Kuranda bed, dog house, shade and water. Young puppies (about 9 months) and in a kennel in the house. All dogs do just fine.


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

I've brought mine to work with me since he was 8 weeks old and still do. Pup is only 11 weeks old. He is in a crate under my desk and I walk him every 2-3 hours. I work in a doctors office but the pup loves it and stays quiet. He gets lots of attention from my co-workers.


----------



## Meagan Alexander (Jul 13, 2011)

Mine stays in a kennel inside, but we plan to adjust her to outside in a 10x5x6 kennel with a roof during the day when we are at work. She can come in at night. She is 2 years old though.

Meagan


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

For the last 2 years, my two CLM have stayed in their crates inside the house, and my older CLF is loose in the house. I hired a "dog-sitter" to come in mid-day to let them out and play then put them back....Last weekend I finished two kennels on the back of my garage and two inside the garage, so they now can be in or out depending.....They love it, (except sometimes the old girl would rather stay on her couch) but my "dog-sitter" was nervous that he was gonna lose his job! He absolutely LOVES my dogs and is great with them......If I could I would have built him his own room so he could move in! LOL!


----------



## Mallard Mugger (Jul 29, 2009)

In the house in a crate at night and in the garage in a 4'x5' kennel when at work. If I'm concerned about temps, in the crate in the house then. When a pup, I would run home during lunch to air him.


----------



## kcrumpy9 (Sep 29, 2008)

My boys have the run of the house when I'm gone. I just have to dog proof it with baby gates. One is a 7 yo CLM and the other is 1 yo CCR. Now these guys go to work with me almost everyday. There isn't a day where I don't have at least one of them with me. Inside in a crate is the best place for a pup IMO. They can't get into anything and they're confined to so they learn to hold it.


----------



## Nick Toti (Feb 3, 2011)

Should be fine to stay outside at 4 months, but GOOD SHADE and WATER are MUST at any age in the South.


----------



## JGorman (Mar 28, 2013)

I would love to bring him to work with me but sadly that isn’t an option. So to all the folks who made that recommendation…… Where do I send my resume???

Neither coming home at lunch, nor having someone else take him out during the day would work, so it seems he will either be in a kennel outside or in his crate all day. I don’t really want to leave him cooped up for that long, so I’m still leaning towards the kennel. 

Any specific thoughts/tips for the ideal setup? For example, as far as water is concerned should I just leave out a big bowl and refresh it daily or is there a better option? Should I fill up a kiddie pool for him cool off or would it get too hot during the day (maybe put ice in it)? Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Joseph


----------



## zsimp07 (Jan 6, 2013)

PennyRetrievers said:


> Take the dog to work with you!
> 
> Wait, they won't let you bring your dog to work?
> 
> ...time to find a new job.


You say that sarcastically, but I'm about to quit my job, to go to school for wildlife management. Partially because I'm passionate about it, partially because I can bring my dog to work every day. 

Right now, my little one stays in a kennel in the house, it's a lot safer than outside I think. Climate control, no critters, snakes, or thieving neighbors to worry about when you can't be home with her.

What kind of dog is that you have? My little one is a Boykin Spaniel, and unless my eyes are playing tricks, looks like yours is too


----------



## JGorman (Mar 28, 2013)

zsimp, 

You're right, he's a Boykin. And while I see how it is potentially safer, my only concerns would the the climate (BIG concern) and maybe snakes. Won't have to worry about anyone taking him for the same reason I can't let him out at lunch or ask some else to do it, to get to my place you to the middle of nowhere then take a right and ride a while more. And the top of the kennel would be covered, to provide shade, so ol' no shoulders is the only thing that could get in. 

Leaving him inside would easily address both of those issues, but it just seems miserable to be in that crate alone all day. If I couldn't move around or pee for 9 hours I would go crazy!


With all of that said, I guess it would be better to get home each day knowing he is safe and maybe having to deal with a little pee than worrying about him having passed out from the heat or getting bit by a snake just to have a little freedom to move around.


----------



## zsimp07 (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm probably going to ruin it by saying this, but my boykin at 6 weeks, doesn't mess in her kennel, even on a puppy pad. I just got her an XL plastic one, and she goes in there and sleeps till I get home. she's only in there 6-7 hours at a time at most, but it's not a whole lot different than 9 hours from their perspective. I guess I got lucky, but she doesn't mess in the kennel, or wake me up at night to go out except once in a rare while. We're looking at houses right now, and if I lived out in the country I debated on building an outdoor kennel with a raised floor and an air conditioned room built into it with a doggy door and a self filling water bowl. Might be a bit excessive, but she's like a child to me.


----------



## FLMuddyPaws (Jun 9, 2009)

Mine are kenneled - I have a dog sitter go by at random times - plus I go home from work to let them out.


----------



## Matthew J. Ries (Jul 1, 2012)

Joseph, 
I was in the same situation last summer in TX...I was able to keep my pup in an inside crate for 4-5 hrs, come home and air her, back she went. At 2 months I was unable to do that and she went outside into the 5X10X6 kennel with a cover and a doghouse. 
She still goes out there daily. 
We bought a nice water bowl from the farm supply store that has a 3 foot hose that connects to the outside water faucet and allows for necessary refill. We did not have an issue running the hose through the grates of the kennel and preventing chewing....but its possible = running water for potentially up to 8 hrs.
In the past a 2,3,or 5 gallon bucket filled up everyday or every other day provides plenty of water.
Water, food, and something to chew on is all they need. 
Like a few stated before, good chance if you exercise your pup in the morning and let them go to the bathroom....they will probably sleep most of the day.
Good luck, 
Matt


----------



## kdeckels (Sep 12, 2009)

Dang you guys, I was going to have my wife let the pup that I'm getting @ the end of the month out @ noon, now you got me thinking of taking it to work with me.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

If you don't want it cooped up but want it inside set up a puppy pen on the kitchen floor. You are allowing it to mess with the extra room tho.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Mar 28, 2012)

When Maple was a puppy, I left her in my bedroom with the floor covered in puppy piddle pads. I can't stand the idea of a puppy having to sit inside a crate in its own mess. Even if the puppy is old enough to make it through most days, what if it has an attack of diarrhea? 

I did take the pup for a long walk (given puppy limitations, of course) and some play before work. One day, I came home and none of the piddle pads had been used. (4 months? 4.5 months? I forget, now.) I left them down for a week to make sure she didn't need them anymore, then picked them all up, and that was that. 

With all my prior dogs, they were given free run of the house after they were reliable on the potty training. I kept Maple in the bedroom while I was gone separated from the other 3 dogs until she was nearly a year old because she and the poodle would wrestle and I worried that someone would get hurt. Once she reached the age when she went into the work-hours comatose state when she saw the leaving-for-work signs, I quit shutting her in the bedroom. All four dogs are loose in the house. 

My husband retired a couple of years ago. That makes things a lot easier on dogs and people.


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

When I had a golden retriever pup, I kept her in the garage inside a dog pen for a few months. See link. Worked well for me. 

http://www.petco.com/product/5874/Precision-Pet-Eight-Panel-Bronze-Wire-Pens.aspx

My current dog is a rescue labx and he was 13 months old when I got him. He was already crate trained so I kept him in there when I left the house for a couple of hours(I'm retired). When he got a little older and he gained my trust, I just let him have the run of the house. Most times though, I find him in the crate when I come home. His safety zone I guess.


----------

